# 400 hp 4 cylinder Mercedes-Benz engine could be coming



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-pic Mercedes-AMG_

The engineers at Mercedes AMG are working on a more powerful version of their M133 four-cylinder powerplant. The M133 is the engine that powers the C45 AMG, CLA45 AMG and the GLA45 AMG. At just 2 liters, the M133 currently puts out 360 hp and 332 torques thanks to 26 psi from a large twin-scroll turbo. That***8217;s already quite a bit of power, but more is usually better, right?

Mercedes-AMG***8217;s 2 liter turbo already won two awards at this years Engine of the Year Awards and is the most powerful production four cylinder engine in the world. It had a double win in the ***8216;New Engine 2014***8217; and ***8216;1.8 - 2.0 liter***8217; categories, seeing off 36 and 42 competitors respectively from Europe, the USA and Asia.

This new version of the M133 could reach at least 408 horsepower! According to an article from Autoevolution, this comes from the main man at Mercedes AMG, Tobias Moers. _***8220;At the moment we've reached 265 kW (360 hp, ed), but maybe at some point there will be a three in front of that.***8221;_ If the new version were to put out 300kw, that would convert to around 408 horsepower, but if he means 365kw, taking the ***8216;at some point there will be a 3 in front of that***8217; literally***8230;.well that***8217;s 496 horsepower, probably a bit too crazy though. Now if they only had a standard shift option.

_Source Autoevolution and Mercedes-AMG_


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Will it sound good and feel smooth? N4S


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Probably not, even the well-liked N20 doesn't sound as good or as smooth as it's N52 predecessor.


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

I could definitely see this as a possibility. If way back in the early 2000s people were able to tune Mitsubishi Evos to well over 500 hp with a 2.0L engine. Mercedes possibly dual charging (super + turbo) or using a small electric motor as a purely boost gap filling solution (a la McLaren P1) makes sense. This would help the engine to make the power reliably without insane turbo-lag (hence getting everyone the smoothness they want). They're already able to get 355 hp out of a 2.0L


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not interested in a 4 cyl no matter how much power it puts out. They will have to pry my Twin turbo N63TU V8 from my hands.


----------

